# What do ya' think?



## BettaLover659 (Oct 14, 2010)

Okay here are two bettas Aquastar sent me with my specifications that I asked him:

#1









#2









He has sibling females for both of them!!! Which one do you like better for breeding??


----------



## c4talys7 (Sep 7, 2010)

It's so hard to choose! Both are very beautiful. I would say 2 but both would be very good I would think. I've never bred before so pry wait for someone else.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

The pictures aren't showing for me.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

im no breeder, but I like the first one better...his blue body is gorgeous =)


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

I would go for #2. Stunning!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

I like #2. The butterfly pattern isn't as clean on the first one. Plus the colors are so pretty on #2


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

#1...much better as far as the dorsal.


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

Id choose the first one, there both gorgus though!!!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> #1...much better as far as the dorsal.


I love learning more about standards... what makes the first one's dorsal better? They look so similar!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

monroe0704 said:


> I love learning more about standards... what makes the first one's dorsal better? They look so similar!


 It overlaps the top half of the caudel...it's wide and adds to the desired near circle shape. If his anal fin was a bit shorter he'd be perfect.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Either one is gorgeous, but I'd go with what MrVamp said. He's the expert!


----------



## BettaLover659 (Oct 14, 2010)

Could I fix the anal?


----------



## BettaLover659 (Oct 14, 2010)

I really like the 2nd one i might get him here is his female:


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Beautiful female! Even though Mr.V is right about #1's dorsal, you can't really say he's better than #2 because #2's dorsal is behind the caudal in the picture. I would still go with #2. He's got a NICE spread, and nice color. Plus that female is really symmetrical which woul fix the slightly long anal. They should produce quality offspring IMO.


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

OOOooOOOO I want her First LOL!!


----------



## BettaLover659 (Oct 14, 2010)

Never!! lol


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

It's helpful that the female also looks ready to breed! Hah. So a more symmetrical female would correct a long anal fin? I have a melano that's pretty perfect except for a slightly long anal... but sorry for the hijacking haha.

I think you'd have beautiful babies with #2!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Honestly I think you should get both pairs...just incase one pair dosen't breed.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

The 2nd male is the better of the 2....


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

2 has some BEAUTIFUL purple on him and he looks very regal but I have to go with #1! =] He's just speaking to me more! =] Then again if you're going to sell it might be easier to sell #2 because the coloring seems a bit more rare to me than #1. =]

I still kinda like #1 better though! <3

EDIT: Seeing a full size pic of that female I'd go with #2! The coloring is stunning! <3


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

TBH I like #1's fins better but his head is too dippy for me.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

- IMO they're siblings. 
- They both have longer anal 
I prefer #2. Though he has an imperfect anal (so does #1) but better body and more symmetrical pattern - easier to fix. IMO don't breed him with a sibling. Try to out cross to similar color and pattern - if possible.


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow, both are beautiful. I'm afraid if it were me, I'd be getting both, ha ha! Horrible advice I know....

EDIT: Ok ok, if I absolutely had to pick one....it may be the second one....tough call though, especially from a picture....


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

MrV, can you explain to those of us who don't know these things, what you mean by "dippy" and could you show a pic of what dippy looks like?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

What Mr.V meant by "dippy" is that between the forehead and the lips, it's curved inwards - It should be outwards (sorry, don't have pictures).


----------

